# Saw barracuda at LFS



## SLANTED (Dec 7, 2003)

I went to the LFS and I saw these 4"-5" barracuda looking fish in their salt water tanks. They looked to be grey-blue-ish with yellowish eyes. The lady told me they were barracuda. Are these the same type that I catch off SoCal that can reach 6'+ long? If anyone knows let me know. They looked awesome at any rate.


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

http://www.liveaquaria.com/product/prod_Di...d=21&pCatId=359

the fact that they are sold online may provide some insight into your question...

you could ask the lady what the scientific name is


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

Barracuda's don't make good pets. They are lightning fast, and can do some serious damage To your tank, and you.


----------



## adamc07 (Oct 23, 2003)

I wouldn't try it, fish are extremely dangerous, went fishing for them when I was 8 with my dad. Simply psycho


----------



## mattmatt123 (Nov 13, 2003)

my brother has a fresh water barracuda i think there just as cool and they are lighting fast you should see them eat it looks nuts i will try and get a video of it


----------



## SLANTED (Dec 7, 2003)

cool. Thanks for the info


----------

